# Spring doom and goom



## hunting777

....


----------



## twinkielk15

I was looking out the window at my back lawn just this morning and noticing how much was out there. I'm the only house without a fenced back yard in my cul-de-sac so I've become the destination for not only my own dog but all the others in the neighborhood...


----------



## bowgy

My lawn has the same problem, my wife has a couple of Shih Tzu's so it's her job to take care of their job.


----------



## KineKilla

"Did the Deed" last week.....3 garbage bags totaling almost 14 gallons of dog Sh*^ !!!

While I hate to admit it, I miss summer when I could do it weekly and stay caught up....ish.


----------



## Bax*

I hate how those hot little turds melt through the snow and disappear.

I always told myself that I would teach my dog to poop in one place to make this process easier.

Yeah.... that didn't happen


----------



## plottrunner

Just mucked my dog run out for the first time since December.... I think my two dogs live to *@#%.


----------



## johnnycake

I'm still sitting on 3' of white stuff in my yard! I've got good money I'll be out of my lease and gone before the snow is...-()/>-
(and since the landlady didn't make the previous tenant clean the yard before I moved in I don't feel bad at all!)


----------



## Mavis13

This is hilarious. I was just commenting this week that my yard looks like a turd factory. Seems I'm not the only one.


----------



## hondodawg

About three land mines a day out of this small St. Bernard. It really was an easy time. Late snow in the valley, with an early melt. Only two trash bag winter.

Life is good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH

my lawn is littered with bombs. The only problem: I don't have a dog!

we have a neighbor with a couple shi tzus. Our yard is the ****ter. We've talked with them, but they always say "it's not our dogs". It really ticks me off when the dogs are on my lawn, and when I approach those little bastardz start yapping and barking at me! I'd like to get my hands on them...we chase 'em off, but they just come back the next day when the owner's let them out -- while we are at work, of course.
I'm seriously considering setting up my live-trap with a sign explaining that the trap is for catching dogs that shouldn't be on my lawn. I'm just worried about ending up on the news. But with a live trap the dogs wouldn't be hurt -- they'd just end up at the pound where they belong. Thoughts?


----------



## Fishrmn

PBH,
Have you considered a trail camera with video. Show your neighbors that it is their dogs, doing their business on your lawn?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Crawldaddy

PBH, do what I did. Pour bacon grease on the logs, the next day when they come back they eat them. After a couple of weeks they do their deed then turn around a eat it. Easiest trick I ever tought a dog.


----------



## PBH

Fishrmn said:


> PBH,
> Have you considered a trail camera with video. Show your neighbors that it is their dogs, doing their business on your lawn?
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


I have. But I don't know what good it would do. They already know it's their dogs. I guess the pics would be good to show animal control what's up. It's probably a better means to an end than just skipping straight to what I really want to do....

Bacon flavored sh it ....that's funny.


----------



## hunting777

PBH said:


> I have. But I don't know what good it would do. They already know it's their dogs. I guess the pics would be good to show animal control what's up. It's probably a better means to an end than just skipping straight to what I really want to do....
> 
> Bacon flavored sh it ....that's funny.


I use a paint ball gun on stray dogs that come into our yard. It wont kill the dogs, but sure lets them know to stay out. I have a stray always trying to breed with my female dogs. He's now to the point that he will cross the road a 100 yds. down and stay on that side until he passes my yard. I have used it on the neighbors dogs and my neighbors have used one on ours, which is fine. I told him too. For the most part, the dogs stay in our own yards now.


----------

